# Peltier a bajo voltaje y amperaje



## ESTEBAN555 (Nov 16, 2016)

Tengo una celda peltier que trabaja a 12v   6A 

hay una conservadora que tiene un amigo hecha con esta misma celda que funciona muy bien....dejando bebidas a largo tiempo quedan bien frías...digamos a 6 grados aproximadamente.

dentro de poco he decidido irme a vacacionar en carpa y pensé en hacerme una igual...pero si la dejo conectada al auto seguro me devora la batería (que tiene 45A).

Me pregunto si hago una conservadora igual pero le pongo un regulador 7805 funcionará? osea obviamente enfriará menos.....pero si funciona podría probarla.

Hoy hice la locura de probar la celda peltier solo con dos disipadores...uno para cada lado..... conectada a un pack de pilas que daban 3,7 voltios y funcionaba perfectamente...*.no* enfriaba tanto como es de esperar pero enfriaba.

La idea es tenera continuamente enchufada al auto y aunque no enfríe demasiado tomar algo fresco....al almuerzo y cena solamente.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 16, 2016)

mmm creo que seria mejor idea llevar una hielera con muchos hielos 

una celda peltier necesita 1 de las 2 variables para poder trabajar.

corriente o voltaje, la data sheet dice que trabaja a 12v XA  depende la celda es la corriente 

digamos que tienes una de 12v 6A.

si tu le das 12v y mides la corriente que pasa por la celda veras que no pasan 6A aveces pasa menos corriente 

entonces puedes escojer la manera de alimentarlo.

si le metes menos voltaje debes asegurar que suministre suficiente corriente.

¿se comeria la bateria del auto?

pues depende cuanta corriente consuma la celda si consume 1.5 A a 12v serian como unos 18watts que seria casi el equivalente a traer una luz del faro prendida.

una luz tipicamente es de 20watts.

la celda peltier para que enfrie lo suficiente de una cara debe estar refrigerandose la cara caliente.
es decir un disipador considerable y un ventilador.

eso agrega unos 200mA del ventilador en potencia serian 2.4 watts 

una celda peltier no es mas que una bomba termica es decir empuja el calor de una cara a la otra cara 
haciendo que una cara se ponga fria pues empuja todo el calor a la cara caliente.

cuando desconectes la celda es como si la bomba parara y alcansaria la temperatura ambiente en segundos.

es lo malo de una celda peltier no es muy eficiente cuando se desconecta.


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Nov 16, 2016)

por eso pienso dejarla conectada continuamente....pero me parece que a 12v consume mucho mas corriente de lo que decís....no la medí pero tengo el presentimiento que consume bastante.

La idea de todas maneras es que enfríe menos y gaste menos así puedo dejarla conectada siempre....supuestamente si la aislación de la conservadora es muy buena el frío por mas que sea poco puede acumularse despacio pero seguro


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 16, 2016)

mi idea es llevar una hielera 

Verás, la potencia es el trabajo por unidad de tiempo, a más potencia, significa que más calor se estará moviendo de un lado al otro en menos tiempo, pero si bien bajas la potencia, el trabajo al final sería lo mismo, y la energía consumida también solo que en un tiempo más largo, ahora, para mantener la bebida fría (asumiendo que ya estaba fría cuando la metiste ahí) solo se necesita que la celda pueda extraer la energía que absorba el contenedor, y que la pueda disipar, así que dependerá de que tan bien aislada este el contenedor y la temperatura ambiente, además de que no reciba calor extra por radiación. 

No sabría bien como hacer los cálculos para ello y así determinar la potencia necesaria.


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Nov 16, 2016)

va ganando la hielera pero muy buen comentario Nuyel


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 17, 2016)

es que no se dice  tengo el presentimiento , eso no ¡va! 
si no lo lo haz medido no puedes afirmarlo.

yo si lo digo por que medi una celda peltier le meti 12v y en su ciclo de trabajo consumia menos de 2A.

deberia tener una resistencia interna casi de 2 ohms para que fluyan 6A 

para sacar la resistencia "hipotetica interna" no tiene pues es un semiconductor se le alimenta y se mide la corriente en base a la ley de ohm puedes suponer una "resistencia interna".

ahora si si soporta 6A puedes poner en paralelo o serie segun sea el caso peltiers para que fluyan 6A alimentando a 12 y no habria problema.

habria problema si exedes los parametros.


en todo caso ¿cuanto vale una bolsa de hielos?
y ¿cuanto vale quedarse enmedio de la nada por quedarse sin bateria?


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Nov 17, 2016)

no me gusta el hielo....se hace agua y ensucia todo....

si querès poner un chocolate por ejemplo se te moja todo....
 (donde voy yo en bariloche, argentina...es verano y se vende mucho chocolate-por supuesto donde lo venden tienen aire acondicionado) 

o un sandwitch tambièn se moja todo con el hielo...

ademàs voy a acampar a 30km de la ciudad por lo cual ir a buscar hielo serìa una molestia. 
(60 km ida y vuelta).

no es para el viaje....es para la estadìa en carpa....donde por supuesto tengo el auto al lado y puedo disponer de 12v


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 17, 2016)

hoo eso complica las cosas si se puede hacer pero requieres ingeniartelas con los peltier por ley de conservacion de la energia sabemos que no puedes sacar mas energia de la que da una bateria de litio si lo quieres hacer portatil.

lo del hielo es buena idea si no lo sacas de la bolsa.

una idea ingeniosa que nadie recuerda y esta por sentado que no se usa es el *Pykrete *
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pykrete

es hielo y un material X en este caso aserrin , algodon papel ,etc.
la idea es que hace mas duro el hielo y mas dificil de derretir.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 17, 2016)

Si para ahorrar pones un 7805, hay un fallo muy muy gordo nada mas empezar.
Con el 7805 no haces mas que quemar el 70% de la energía.


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 17, 2016)

Con 5 voltios de ley te consume mínimo 3 amperios al arrancar, después se estabiliza y baja a unos 2.5 amperios. Mejor utiliza un regulador switching (conmutado) y así reduces un poco la disipación de calor. Yo eh utilizado el MOSFET IRZ44N y no se calienta casi nada.


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 17, 2016)

Si quieres hacer mas eficiente el artilugio, para bajar la tensión en la celda, usa dos en serie y no desperdicias corriente como lo harías con un regulador. Ademas habría que llevar una batería extra para alimentar la heladera. Cuando salgas de excursión se recarga. Por otra parte nunca recomendé hacer heladeras con Peltier. Pero si a alguien le gusta, nadie puede impedir que lo haga.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 17, 2016)

es que el problema de las peltier es que una vez que se desconectan es muy rapido que lleguen a temperatura ambiente.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 17, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> es que el problema de las peltier es que una vez que se desconectan es muy rapido que lleguen a temperatura ambiente.


Eso es lo primero que hay que hacer, y no es culpa de la peltier, es culpa del aislamiento térmico.


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 17, 2016)

Ya que las celdas peltier son uniones P-N ¿no bastaria con usar un controlador regulable para LEDs de alta potencia? con eso deberia poder ajustar eficientemente la potencia, pero insisto que la energía consumida seria la misma, la unica recomendación, es usarlo con el motor encendido y que el alternador del auto ayude a darle energía, si luego alimentan amplificadores de 2kW no creo que sufra con una celda de 70W.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 17, 2016)

no creo que den 70W una peltier, yo he conectado peltiers a ampermetros y regularmente consumen 1.5 ,1.8 A ahora si trabaja a 12v pues es de solo hacer cuentas.

si te refieres a un controlador de leds, pues lo que puede regular es el PWM mas que darle mas potencia.

y como dice SCOOTER si el aislamiento termico es importante, yo he visto en los recicladeros que tiran modulos peltier con disipadores enormes envueltos en mucho unicel, unos usan disipadores refrigerados con agua.


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 18, 2016)

Sí, también pensaba lo de usar un sistema de refrigeración liquida como los PC, el motivo es muy simple, si solo usas la celda, esta funciona como una ventana enorme en el contenedor, pero si la celda la usas para enfriar un refrigerante, y luego bombeas ese refrigerante por un agujero de 2cm, solo basta apagar la bomba y la resistencia térmica será mucho mayor que la de la celda como ventana.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 18, 2016)

pudiera ser fijate , pero es ya tan complicado que usar una bolsa de hielos seria la mejor opcion


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Nov 21, 2016)

bueno hice unas pruebas en casa

conectè la celda peltier que originalmente es a 12v.............. a 5 volt 3 amperes con una fuente regulada  y la puse en una heladerita simple de tergopol (espesor 4cm)

en 9 hs una bebida estaba bien fresca tirando a Frìa como para tomarla con una temperatura exterior de 28 grados (medida con termòmetro de calidad)

ahora solo me queda ver como hacer eso en mi auto.....

buena idea la de comprar un regulador de led de alta potencia...un dimmer no?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 21, 2016)

Sencillamente puedes poner un astable que funcione 5" y pare 7" o 5' y 7' así te aseguras de que cuando funciona lo hace en sus condiciones nominales. 
Es probable que no tenga el mismo rendimiento a 5V que a 12V que es su tensión nominal.


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Nov 21, 2016)

Esa idea  me parece genial !!  

Seria mejor sin relay....con estado solido que aguante los 6a de pico

Se me ocurre un 555 con algun tr polenta.

Algun circuito sugerido mejor ?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 21, 2016)

es que no van a pasar 6A midele y veras que no fluyen 6A en realidad pasa menos corriente, no me crees mide.

ahora pudieras usar un relé y funcionaria bien un mosfet igual funcionaria bien.
el 555 deberia exitar el rele sin problema e igualemente un mosfet pero el mosfet debe tener su disipador.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 21, 2016)

ESTEBAN555 dijo:


> Esa idea  me parece genial !!
> 
> Seria mejor sin relay....con estado solido que aguante los 6a de pico
> 
> ...



¿Quien ha nombrado un relé?, yo no.


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Nov 24, 2016)

Bueno para los que les interese les cuento la prueba que hice y estoy contento.

todavìa no armè el circuito de control.....


pero apoyè simplemente una botella de aluminio arriba de la cèlula peltier y a esa botella la forrè de telgopor.....abajo del peltier puse un disipador generoso con un buen cooler (el disipador tiene heat pipes)

resultado en 50 minutos  pone el agua a 80 grados (que me sirve para tomar un mate e incluso un poco mas caliente de lo que me gusta)

en una hora si invierto la polaridad me enfrìa el agua a 4 grados.

Yo sè que todo esto depende de la temperatura ambiente.....pero funciona bastante bien!!

la corriente medida es de 4,5 amperes.....medida a los 20 min de empezado el experimento.

Para viajes largos en el auto, calienta y enfrìa 1 litro tomàndose su tiempo...sin problemas.
y lo mejor....como es lento no se pasa de caliente o frìo porque se puede controlar.....


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 24, 2016)

vez te dije que no pasaban 6A  nadie le cree al buen trilobyte
4.5A a 12v son 54 watts es como si tubieras las luces del auto prendidas, ojo de no quedarte sin bateria.

lo que puedes hacer y sieria una buena opcion seria que se aliemente la celda cada X tiempo , el tiempo dependera de la temperatura ambiente y pruebas subjetivas.

eso lo puedes hacer con un relé y un NE555 o un transistor sea mosfet o un bipolar que soporte almenos 10A para que no ande tan justo en cuanto a corriente.


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Nov 26, 2016)

cierto trilobyte !! tenìas razon sobre el consumo 

si...voy a hacer el circuito...

como conclusiòn para el que le sirva puedo decir que se calienta/enfrìa agua mas ràpido poniendola en un envase de aluminio que estè sobre el peltier....que haciendo una heladera convencional.....con esto evitamos enfriar toda una heladera y ademàs la bebida està en contacto directo con el aluminio.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 26, 2016)

Ya tienes un minibar en el coche.

Solo te falta la panificadora


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 26, 2016)

de hecho salieron coches con "heladera" bueno en realidad es un tubo que se conecta directo del aire acondicionado a la guantera para enfriar las bebidas.

lo digo por que tengo una camionta WV sharan que trae su opcion de enfria bebidas.

digo si el coche trae o tiene aire acondicionado se pudiera hacer una pequeña modificacion para conectar una manguera flexible al aire acondicionado y la guantera


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Nov 28, 2016)

Mi experimento supera todas las automotrices.

no solo enfría sinó que calienta a 80 grados o más ! 

Además de cargar 1 litro y ser portatil  ...no creo que la guantera pueda cargar 1 litro sin fraccionar.


----------



## Nilson Osorio (Ago 23, 2018)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> es que no se dice  tengo el presentimiento , eso no ¡va!
> si no lo lo haz medido no puedes afirmarlo.
> 
> yo si lo digo por que medi una celda peltier le meti 12v y en su ciclo de trabajo consumia menos de 2A.
> ...


Oye la corriente la mediste en una TEC1 12706? es que tengo una celula así y el datasheet me dice que si quiero meterle 12v necesito de corriente 4.5A y yo quería usarlo con una fuente de 12v 2A pero no sé si serviría o quemaría la fuente


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 23, 2018)

Hola, que crees que ocurra si a una fuente de 2A, le pides 4A?
Es como si tú puedes correr a 35Km/h máximo y tú entrenador te pide que lo hagas a 70Km/h?
Saca conclusiones.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2018)

Depende de la fuente.
Las hay que se quemarán
Las hay que desconectará la salida
Las hay que aguantarán a trancas y barrancas digamos a 7V 2A 

Nada bueno en cualquier caso

Puedes probar con un conversor DC DC a la salida y ajustar la salida hasta que a la entrada mantenga 12V 2A
Eso resultará más o menos como el tercer caso solo que con menos riesgos.
Claro que milagros pocos, el panel peltier enfriará aún menos de lo que lo hace a pleno rendimiento, que ya es decir.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 24, 2018)

Es que hacen las cosas por el yo creo o el yo supongo. Hay que medir.

Yo a una celda peltier le metí 12v pero en la práctica consumía casi 2A 
Si tenemos una fuente de 12v 1A y mi celda consume 2A el voltaje caería mucho talvez hasta 8v depende de la calidad de la fuente.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2018)

Y que la fuente aguante el tipo como pueda no garantiza que no se rompa en unas horas de uso.


----------



## Nilson Osorio (Ago 24, 2018)

Pero entonces que debería hacer, la conecto y mido para ver si en la practica realmente requiere menos de 2A (aún no lo he hecho porque la verdad me da miedo arruinarla) o de plano consigo una fuente de mayor amperaje?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 24, 2018)

Nilson Osorio dijo:


> Pero entonces que debería hacer, la conecto y mido para ver si en la practica realmente requiere menos de 2A (aún no lo he hecho porque la verdad me da miedo arruinarla) o de plano consigo una fuente de mayor amperaje?


Quieres arriesgar a dañar la fuente? Adelante entonces!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2018)

Nilson Osorio dijo:


> Pero entonces que debería hacer, la conecto y mido para ver si en la practica realmente requiere menos de 2A (aún no lo he hecho porque la verdad me da miedo arruinarla) o de plano consigo una fuente de mayor amperaje?


Ya tienes la información. Tu mismo, es tu decisión.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 25, 2018)

Mide la corriente con el multímetro en escala de 10A en serie con la celda.
No le veo dificultad alguna
Y mide con otro multímetro en escala de 20v en paralelo a la celda.

¿Quieres que te dé de comer en la boca?


----------



## JDicks (Oct 25, 2018)

Para un proyecto de investigación, tengo que aplicarle diferente amperaje a un peltier de 12v que acepta máximo 6a. Quisiera variarle la corriente, yendo desde los 0a hasta los 6a. Mi fuente de poder es de 12v y 10a, pero no es estable (entrega más de lo que dice).
Se me ocurrieron 2 formas de bajarle la corriente al peltier:
* Usar un LIMITADOR de corriente (para que pase máximo 6a) y un circuito en serie con unos cuantos focos (de más o menos 12v 1a ) para que; mientras más focos ponga, menos corriente valla a recibir el peltier.
* Tener un LIMITADOR VARIABLE de corriente para que simplemente varíe la corriente desde 0a hasta los 6a.

Pense que para la primera opción podía usar la ley de Ohm ( V=I*O), por lo que solo necesitaría una resistencia de 2 0hms y de unos 70w, pero no se si funcionaria. Mi presupuesto es limitado (unos 30 dolares como MAXIMO), asi que no me sugieran cosas de nivel militar o cosas asi.
Recién entro al mundo de la electrónica, así que si algo que escribí esta estupidamente mal, no se pongan maleados conmigo *😂**😂**😂*


----------



## pandacba (Oct 25, 2018)

Tenes que hacer una fuente de corriente constante, busca "courrent constant source"


----------



## fausto1995 (Oct 25, 2018)

usa un dc-dc down converter varias el voltaje y con eso obtienes una variacion en la corriente y ya esta

algo como esto: mercado libre dc dc down converter


----------



## pandacba (Oct 25, 2018)

Eso no sirve, una cosa es tensión y otra corriente y se manejan de distinta forma


----------



## fausto1995 (Oct 25, 2018)

mirando el datasheet de una celda peltier comun si que funcionaria


----------



## pandacba (Oct 25, 2018)

Tenes idea de lo que es una fuente de tensión y lo que es una fuente de corriente? yo diria que no si me estas diciendo lo que dices.
Una cosa es la limitación de corriente de la fuente que no es lo mismo que corriente constante, parecen similar pero son cosas distintas, tambien una cosa es limitar la corriente con resistencias y otra  cosa es limitar la corriente de un fuente.
Con una fuente de corriente puedo mantener la tensión y variar la corriente, y no es lo mismo lo que tu estas proponiendo


----------



## fausto1995 (Oct 25, 2018)

para que


JDicks dijo:


> Para un proyecto de investigación, tengo que aplicarle diferente amperaje a un peltier de 12v que acepta máximo 6a. Quisiera variarle la corriente, yendo desde los 0a hasta los 6a. Mi fuente de poder es de 12v y 10a, pero no es estable (entrega más de lo que dice).
> Se me ocurrieron 2 formas de bajarle la corriente al peltier:
> * Usar un LIMITADOR de corriente (para que pase máximo 6a) y un circuito en serie con unos cuantos focos (de más o menos 12v 1a ) para que; mientras más focos ponga, menos corriente valla a recibir el peltier.
> * Tener un LIMITADOR VARIABLE de corriente para que simplemente varíe la corriente desde 0a hasta los 6a.
> ...


¿Para que tienes que aplicar los diferentes amperajes?  o simplemente es una tarea y te lo piden así?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 25, 2018)

Hola, vamos más despacio.
Si una celda Peltier permite un máximo de 12V. Entonces NO puedes superar ese umbral.
Para variar la corriente, tienes que variar la tensión, ya que la Peltier posee una resistencia intrínseca que NO PUEDES VARIAR a voluntad.
Para realizar lo que deseas, tienes que colocar tantas celdas Peltier en paralelo cómo sean necesarias, hasta alcanzar un total de 6A o lo que requieres. O bien utilizar una celda de mayor capacidad frigorífica.
Luego, podrás variar la tensión de 0 a 12V.
Porque en ese rango, la corriente irá de 0 a 6A o lo que alcance a su máximo de 12V.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 26, 2018)

Hay conversores DC DC con ambos ajustes


----------



## Elver 2701 (Abr 16, 2021)

Buenos noches, quisiera saber si puedo conectar 6 celdas peltier 12706 a mi carro,con un reley o relevador de 40 Amperiis 12 voltios.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2021)

Y... Cual seriael onsumo total de las 6 celdas?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 17, 2021)

Elver 2701 dijo:


> Buenos noches, quisiera saber si puedo conectar 6 celdas peltier 12706 a mi carro,con un reley o relevador de 40 Amperiis 12 voltios.


Si claro. Puedes conectar lo que quieras.
La pregunta es ¿Para que lo quieres conectar? Porque para enfriar el coche no va a ser, solo descargarás la batería.

Primero a ver cómo y de que manera colocas una cara de las peltier por fuera y otra por dentro del coche. ¿Vas a hacer un corte en la chapa? Poderse se puede en algún sitio pero no es sencillo.

La segunda y principal es que para enfriar un coche te van a hacer falta cien o doscientos paneles peltier y claro, eso rompe el sistema eléctrico por sobrecarga.

Si pones cuatro va a decorar mucho y con suerte bajará dos grados la temperatura. Osea que si estás a 26°C y te lo baja a 24 bien. Pero claro si estás a 45 y te lo baja a 43°C útil lo que se dice útil no va a ser.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 17, 2021)

Elver 2701 dijo:


> Buenos noches, quisiera saber si puedo conectar 6 celdas peltier 12706 a mi carro,con un reley o relevador de 40 Amperiis 12 voltios.


Hola, la respuesta es si!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 17, 2021)

Creo que es más eficiente un sistema de gas R-134a a usar celdas Peltier.

Ahora sí lo que quieres es generar energía con el calor del motor debes recordar que la otra cara debe estar más fría para poder generar energía.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 17, 2021)

Entonces es aún mas ineficiente, que ya es difícil.
Estaría bien, le quitas el alternador y aprovechas el calor del radiador y del tubo de escape.

Respecto al aire acondicionado con peltiers es que los videos de llutuf han hecho mucho daño, eso de confundir la potencia con el potencial...


----------



## Elver 2701 (Abr 17, 2021)

Grasias a todos por las respuestas, entonces lo que se ve en Youtube es falso se ve que se congela el lado frío  osea perdí mi dinero con esto pence que si funcionaba el calor lo sacaba con una manguera y una mini boba de agua


Scooter dijo:


> Si claro. Puedes conectar lo que quieras.
> La pregunta es ¿Para que lo quieres conectar? Porque para enfriar el coche no va a ser, solo descargarás la batería.
> 
> Primero a ver cómo y de que manera colocas una cara de las peltier por fuera y otra por dentro del coche. ¿Vas a hacer un corte en la chapa? Poderse se puede en algún sitio pero no es sencillo.
> ...





DJ T3 dijo:


> Y... Cual seriael onsumo total de las 6 celdas?





DJ T3 dijo:


> Y... Cual seriael onsumo total de las 6 celdas?


Cada celda es de 12v 6A 72w


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2021)

Elver 2701 dijo:


> entonces lo que se ve en Youtube es falso


En efecto, un graaan porcentaje es falso o erroneo

Por otro lado, las celdas funcionan calentando un lado y enfriando el otro.
Dependiendo de lo que vayas hacer, puede o no servir.
Si es como el de la imagen, con artesanias podrias hacer un frio/calor, con el mismo dispositivo


----------



## Elver 2701 (Abr 17, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> En efecto, un graaan porcentaje es falso o erroneo
> 
> Por otro lado, las celdas funcionan calentando un lado y enfriando el otro.
> Dependiendo de lo que vayas hacer, puede o no servir.
> Si es como el de la imagen, con artesanias podrias hacer un frio/calor, con el mismo dispositivo


Quería enfriar un poco el carro, que salga aire fresco


Elver 2701 dijo:


> Quería enfriar un poco el carro, que salga aire fresco


Y conectando las 4 celdas con el carro prendido, también me descarga la batería.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2021)

No tiene tanto rendimiento , si saldría para enfriar cervezas-chelas


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2021)

Elver 2701 dijo:


> Quería enfriar un poco el carro, que salga aire fresco


Mira acá







Elver 2701 dijo:


> conectando las 4 celdas *con el carro prendido*, también me descarga la batería


No deberia, o tienes un problema grave en el alternador...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 18, 2021)

Elver 2701 dijo:


> Grasias a todos por las respuestas, entonces lo que se ve en Youtube es falso se ve que se congela el lado frío  osea perdí mi dinero con esto pence que si funcionaba el calor lo sacaba con una manguera y una mini boba de agua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, es cierto. El lado frío se congela. ¿Y que? Eso es confundir la potencia con el potencial.

Como de termodinámica se ve que nadie sabe, que eso no lo enseñan en el colegio te voy a poner un símil mecánico.

Problema:
Tengo que subir una caja fuerte de 250kg al primer piso desde la calle. Por la ventana cabe, por eso no hay pega.
¿Como lo subo, con una grúa que levante al menos 500kg, con una pluma de 5m o llamo a mi amigo que tiene una caña de pescar de 5m?. La respuesta es obvia, ya la sabes.
Y ahora me pongo a encabezonarme con que la caña de pescar tiene 5m, voy y la mido,miro un video de llutuf en el que usan cañas de pescar en las obras para subir palets de ladrillos al piso de arriba etc etc.

Termodinámicamente.
No tengo el dato concreto pero un coche puede que necesite 3kW de frío o algo semejante. Seamos buenos y pongamos 2kW. Un compresor tiene un COP mayor que uno y para sacar 2kW de fría tomará menos del motor, pongamos 2HP aprox.

Un panel peltier tiene una eficiencia de un 50 o 70% así que para 2kW necesitas consumir 3kW de tu sistema eléctrico. El alternador de tu coche tiene 500W con suerte, la batería puede entregar 200A durante unos segundos para el arranque, luego ya no.
Si tienes cuatro paneles peltier tendrás 150W de frío. Te faltan solo 1850W.

Además los paneles peltier son muy delicados y se rompen si no enfrías muy muy muy muy bien el foco caliente.

TODO esto se ha comentado cientos de veces en el foro, si hubieras preguntado primero aquí te habrías ahorrado la pérdida de tiempo y de dinero.

Vas a bajar la temperatura; dos grados o cuatro. Cuando estés a 26 estarás a 22. Bien. El día  de 45 estarás a 41; osea igual.

Pero tu mismo, montalo. Así ya de paso mira a ver si rompes los conductos del coche y te tienes que gastar mas dinero en reponerlos.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Mira acá
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ese video de vicesat es de lo mas tonto de los tontos entontados y entontecedores entontecidos de  la tontería tonta tontamente tonteada...
No tengo palabras...

A ver. Primero que no usa peltier.
Usa una nevera con compresor de 250W cuando necesita 2000W
Y la burrada principal *mete el calor en la cabina*; La nevera tiene los dos focos dentro del habitáculo.
Yo veo el canal de vicesat, me distrae mucho. Pero otra cosa es que haga las gilipolleces que hace él.
Vicesat hace lo que se ve en esta foto en ese video y defiende que funciona.
**


----------



## Scooter (Abr 18, 2021)

En ese video vicesat culmina la estupidez; usa una caña de pescar para subir palets de ladrillos... apoyando  la caña de pescar sobre el palet que va a elevar.  ¡¡Es sublime!!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 18, 2021)

si es verdad que un peltier hace hielo eso SI es verdad.
que sea eficiente, no lo es, con el simple hecho de quitar la alimentación regresa a temperatura ambiente.
no tiene inercia térmica.
un radiador de gas de un aire acondicionado es chico pero es muchisiisisisisisimo mas grande que un peltier o 10 peltier.
el radiador de aire caliente incluso es mas grande que el radiador del motor.

nada mas con ver eso uno saca sus conclusiones.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 18, 2021)

Este por lo menos tiene fundamento científico.
El otro es de la traca.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 18, 2021)

O tratar de hacer uno con sistema por evaporación de agua. 

Por ejemplo este es el primero que encontré: Aire acondicionado.

No esperes un día de 40° que enfríe el aire a 0°, para eso instala un equipo a gas como te recomendaron; que son, por ahora, los sistemas mas eficientes.

¿ La contra ? No funcionan muy bien en climas muy húmedos. Y, quizá, no quede muy lindo estéticamente en un auto.


----------



## Antonio Doblas (Jul 4, 2021)

En el auto lo mejor seriá una neverita bien aislada con paredes gruesas, una tapa superior que tenga los disipadores y los ventiladores por donde se abre y al menos un par de peltiers con radiadores para el frio, ya para ser finos un arduino con dos umbrales, que si se enfria mucho corta la corriente y que si se calienta mucho lo mismo, y ya que te has gastado eso y tu tiempo para montarlo que no le falte corriente y te compras otra batería independiente de la del coche (una de las de 140 Ah o más...de las caras vaya) o mejor usas un paquete de pilas de litio de las gordas 47 nose cuantos y las recargas si tienes  enchufes a mano o te llevas 200 cargadas desde tu casa... es mucho peso...si, pero que no se te te calienten las birras por Dios, eso no... una batería extra... no te quedes sin poder arrancar en la playa... suerte.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 5, 2021)

No necesariamente Arduino, un simple comparador con un lm358.


----------



## AlesBBS (Oct 31, 2021)

Hola, no se te ocurrió ponerle otra batería al coche en paralelo y al momento de usar la heladera Peltier usar solo la batería extra y cuando se gasta la volves a cargar con el coche ? De esta manera estás tranquilo que la batería del coche esta siempre cargada.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 1, 2021)

Baterías plomo ácido en paralelo no es buena idea.


----------

